# Free Book Finds: April 2011 (no self-promotion, please)



## Ann in Arlington

Post your free* book finds here.

Click here for the March 2011 thread.

This thread is for members to post your Free book finds, no self-promotion please. And please do not link through other sites: use KindleBoards affiliate links (link-maker above) or generic Amazon links. 

If you have a book of your own to promote, you may start a thread all your own in the Book Bazaar to promote your book, to post news and to talk to your fans! Of course, you may also list the book in your Avatar and signature. Thanks!

Tip: typing in the title in addition to including the cover helps when doing searches!

We generally try to keep this thread on topic with book posts only, off-topic posts will be "pruned"! This helps members who use the "new post" indicator. Thanks for your cooperation!

Ann & Betsy
Book Bazaar Moderators

**buyer beware: though books are free when posted here, prices on Amazon can change without warning so be sure to look before you click!
**international members: these books are free in the US, but may not be free in your country. Again, be sure to look before you click*


----------



## PraiseGod13

Great start for April "Freebies"!!
A free game: 

Elisha's Bones: 

Paper Roses: 

The Homecoming: 

The Edge of Light:


----------



## BTackitt




----------



## worktolive

These books were offered free by ImaJinn books a few weeks ago during read-an-ebook week, but now they are all free on Amazon:


----------



## worktolive

This book is being offered for free in three parts by Harper Collins:

When Darkness Falls: Free eBook Part 1
When Darkness Falls: Free eBook Part 2
When Darkness Falls: Free eBook Part 3

I posted the text links rather than the image because there are three different parts, all with the same image.


----------



## lizzie

Looks like a preorder chick lit romantic comedy


----------



## Mask22

Mask 22


----------



## MrsDarcy

_Leota's Garden_ by Francine Rivers
Christian Fiction

I recommend this book, and all others by Mrs. Rivers!









http://www.amazon.com/Leotas-Garden-ebook/dp/B000FCKCII/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1301877339&sr=1-1


----------



## kimbertay

50 Ways to Hex Your Lover


Backstage Pass


Cottage by the Sea 


The Secret Holocaust Diaries


----------



## Patricia

Thicker Than Blood

Christian Fiction


----------



## intinst

Brains: How They Seem to Work
Author: Dale Purves
Kindle Edition
List Price: $31.99


----------



## CandyTX

The Very First Easter
Author: Various Authors
(Childrens, Religious, Holiday)


----------



## sebat




----------



## kimbertay

The Journey Home



Climate of Corruption: Politics and Power Behind The Global Warming Hoax


----------



## Sporadic

Bringing this over from last month's thread.

*Do The Work by Steven Pressfield*

http://www.amazon.com/Do-the-Work-ebook/dp/B004PGO25O



> Thanks to a generous sponsorship by General Electric, the Kindle ebook edition of Do the Work is available for free through May 20, 2011.
> 
> Could you be getting in your way of producing great work? Have you started a project but never finished? Would you like to do work that matters, but don't know where to start?
> 
> The answer is Do the Work, a manifesto by bestselling author Steven Pressfield, that will show you that it's not about better ideas, it's about actually doing the work.
> 
> Do the Work is a weapon against Resistance - a tool that will help you take action and successfully ship projects out the door.
> 
> "There is an enemy. There is an intelligent, active, malign force working against us. Step one is to recognize this. This recognition alone is enormously powerful. It saved my life, and it will save yours."


----------



## PraiseGod13

The NIV Gospel of John: With Devotional Notes - 


Link maker won't create an image of this one so I'll have to settle for a text link:
Becoming a Woman of Freedom


----------



## Grrarrgh

Ok - well here's a link to a good one on Smashwords. I'm sure that if it's not allowed for some reason or something else is wrong with it, a mod will let me know.

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/51526

_--it's fine to link to Smashwords or other sites offering freebies. We just ask that affiliate tags be OUR affiliate tags, thanks! so you're fine! Betsy_


----------



## Dani Kay

The Golden Acorn
by: Catherine Cooper


Delivered With Love
by: Sherry Kyle


----------



## BarbraAnnino

Free today...

50 Ways to Hex Your Lover
Linda Wisdom (Author)
4.1 out of 5 stars (33)

http://www.amazon.com/Ways-Hex-Your-Lover-ebook/dp/B001P50414/ref=zg_bstf_157028011_6


----------



## kimbertay

Get into bed with Google


Bullying


----------



## CandyTX

Photographs & Phantoms
Author: Cindy Spencer Pape

(Historical Fiction / Fantasy / Pre-Order)

The Abandoned
Author: Amanda Stevens

(Romantic Suspense / Prequel Novella)


----------



## BTackitt




----------



## manou

The 1936 Fodor travel guide On the Continent is available for free on the Fodors website
http://www.fodors.com/75-anniversary/on-the-continent-free-ebook.html


----------



## kimbertay

Display of Power
By: Daymond John


----------



## Tripp

*A World I Never Made* 
By James Lepore


----------



## kimbertay

Shattered 
By Melody Carlson


----------



## PraiseGod13

The Personal Credibility Factor: How to Get It, Keep It, and Get It Back (If You've Lost It)


----------



## bamboolemur

Options for the Beginner and Beyond

Serenity's Dream, a romance novel is also free.
Link


----------



## Sciamano

I think no one has listed this one yet:


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Sorry, folks, I don't have a freebie to offer.

Just stopping in to remind folks (or to let the new folks know) that the price of posting in this thread is a free book--if you want to comment or discuss a book that is offered, start a thread in the Book Corner.  And it's okay if a book is posted more than once--we'd rather have that happen then miss one!

I've pruned a few posts.  Keep the freebies coming, folks!

Betsy
Moderator


----------



## Tripp

*Almost Perfect* by Julie Ortolon


----------



## kimbertay

Divine
By Karen Kingsbury


----------



## PraiseGod13

Kiss Me, Stranger


Walking on Broken Glass


----------



## bamboolemur

The Dangerous Dimension is currently free in the Kindle store.

thanks.


----------



## bamboolemur

The Duchess's Tattoo: Thoughts on THE AMERICAN HEIRESS


----------



## Sciamano

What about this one? I don't see it listed.


----------



## CandyTX

Heir To The Everlasting
Author: Janice Daugharty
(Southern Fiction)


Essential Lessons on Leadership (Collection)
Author: Doug Lennick
(business)


----------



## KBisGr8

How odd...Heir to the Everlasting appears to be the second book of a trilogy and the first one is not available on kindle!


----------



## krissynae

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004QL7840/ref=as_li_ss_til?tag=frugir-20&camp=213381&creative=390973&linkCode=as4&creativeASIN=B004QL7840&adid=1BDP4AETEG6E98HASZPC


----------



## PraiseGod13

A wonderfully readable Bible paraphrase New Testament/Psalms/Proverbs
The Message:


----------



## BTackitt

Here ya go Christy.


----------



## PraiseGod13

The Heart of Memory:


----------



## PraiseGod13

Tales of the Revolution: True Stories of People Who Are Poking the Box and Making a Difference: Sorry - the cover image comes out looking weird but that's how it looks....


----------



## BTackitt

*NO LONGER FREE*


----------



## BTackitt

Ok.. I look up books using:
http://www.jungle-search.com/US/kindle.php

if you click on that link, and just scroll down, they keep all freebies listed right there. At 8am Eastern Time today, there are 242 free books listed total. Many of them have been there a LONG time. The newest ones sit at the top of the list, and as you go lower on the list the longer they have been there. Last night Deadworld was on the top of that list.

the UK version has 184 Freebies listed:
http://www.jungle-search.com/UK/kindle.php
Same thing, just scroll down the page to find the freebies.


----------



## bamboolemur

Free eBook on Portugese Cuisine: The simplest and delicious Portuguese recipes

Via Smashbooks Upon checkout, enter coupon code *LR37Z*.


----------



## PraiseGod13

RX From the Garden:


----------



## Dani Kay

A new pre-order:

Love a la Carte
by: Jeffrey Stepakoff


----------



## Ephany

Let's Go Europe 2011 - Travel Guide


----------



## Susan Brassfield Cogan

I suggest the works of Lizzy Ford. 
http://www.guerrillawordfare.com/ebooks/

All her books are free on smashwords.com and available in .mobi format.

I'm reading the first of what promises to be an excellent series. She's a very strong writer and a wonderful story teller. She is flawed, it's not hard to see why this first book didn't get published "for real." It reads like a rough draft from a very talented author. All it needs is polish but not much. I'm definitely keeping her website bookmarked. It's going to be interesting to see how she grows.


----------



## NogDog

T.A. Pratt's _Broken Mirrors_ (Marla Mason) is currently available as a HTML web page on his blog at http://www.marlamason.net/mirrors/. I downloaded the "complete novel on a single page HTML page and used Calibre to convert it to MOBI, but there's no reason you could not just read the HTML version as is, maybe using "article mode" in the Kindle browser.


----------



## R. Barri Flowers

I hghly recommend as a Kindle freebie, INVISIBLE, by Lorena McCourtney, a fantastic faith-based mystery author. It is the first of her Ivy Malone Mystery Series.

Best,

R. Barri Flowers


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Folks, there's been a trend lately of making a non-freebie post and saying "I know this will be deleted, but..."

Why do you want to make more work for Ann and me?
*looks mournfully out at KB audience*

To remind people of our policy of "no chitchat" and the reason behind it:
We request that there be no posts to this thread unless there's a freebie attached UNLESS there's critical information relating to an offered book. Such as difficulty downloading, problems with the book itself, etc.

We have the rule because there are people who subscribe to the thread and get notified every time there is a post (like this one). They are disappointed if there is no freebie and then they report it to us. *looks mournfully out at KB audience*

If you really like a book, the best thing you can do, if you haven't already, is to leave a review on the book's Amazon page or other site. This helps the author AND your fellow KB members as it gives more feedback for the book when they go to check it out. You can also post your own review for the book in a separate thread in the Book Corner, or start a thread about the book in the Book Corner to discuss the book with others who have read it.

If you want to thank someone for posting a book, by all means PM the person who posted it. (Click on the little square under their name and the PM window will pop up.)

If you have a problem with a book offered or questions about its availability, those are legitimate posts appreciated by everyone. *looks encouragingly at KB audience*

Thanks,

Betsy
KB Moderator








wearing my Royal Wedding hat...


----------



## Dani Kay

The Strange Case of Finley Jayne
by: Kady Cross


----------



## sparrowrose

I can't get this to come up n the forum linker thingy . . . so


Cooking with Yashim: Turkish Recipes and a Preview of An Evil Eye

This is a pre-order. It is a book of traditional Turkish recipes for the foods mentioned in the author's novels about Detective Yashim. It includes a preview of the latest Yashim novel, An Evil Eye.

_[added image link. The trick is to make sure Kindle Store is selected in the drop-down menu on the left side. --Betsy]_

_[Thank you for adding the image link, Betsy! At the time I posted, there wasn't any image available on the Amazon page, which may be linked to the reason I couldn't get it to come up in the linker (despite selecting Kindle Store). --Sparrow]_

[--sorry for the bad assumption, not selecting the Kindle Store is the most common reason a link doesn't come up. Thanks for sharing the freebie!--Betsy]


----------



## Leslie

The first book in a very entertaining series (currently stands at 7 books, I believe) is free for a limited time.



L

*NO LONGER FREE* _(thanks to angelmum3 for reporting this.--Betsy)_


----------



## Anne Victory

Stephanie Bond's got one out for free. She's one of my fave authors 

Baby, I'm Yours
Ranked in Romance, but she also writes a good bit of chick lit type stuff. If I haven't mentioned it already, I love her - she's awesome!


----------



## PraiseGod13

The Shepherd:


Royal Wisdom: The Most Daft, Cheeky, and Brilliant Quotes from Britain's Royal Family
 *No Longer Free* _(thanks, SongbirdVB for reporting this! --Betsy_)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

It's May! Please go here for the May Free Book Finds!
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,64760.0.html

Thanks for all the great freebies in April.

Betsy


----------

